# My Daughters Lab Work Is In...Thanks all



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Going to the endochronologist this morning was like a trip to a very scary and unpredictable place. With all the prayers, and there were many, I felt some faith but being a mom of a beautiful 23 year old who was singing all over the place last night, it was still a terrifying experience to go through.

Here are the labs -

FNA - Right Neck Lymph Node
Satisfactory for evaluation
Primary Intrepretation --
Negative for Malignant Cells
Cellular Smears showing lymphocytes and tingible body macrophages
Favor reactive lymph node
No evidence of metastatic carcinoma identified

FNA - Left Neck Lymph Node
Satisfactory for evaluation
Primary Intrepretation --
Negative for Malignant epthelial Cells
Cellular Smears consisting of lymphocytes and scattered tingible body 
macrophages
Favor reactive lymph node
No evidence of metastatic carcinoma identified

All bloods were amazing except for -
thyroglobulin 97.0 which is indicative of what???????????

Chest Xray - Lungs are clear

So this is all positive - if all goes well on Monday, I just may believe life does go on after papillary thyroid cancer.

Thank you all who have walked me through this ordeal - more will be revealed:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Going to the endochronologist this morning was like a trip to a very scary and unpredictable place. With all the prayers, and there were many, I felt some faith but being a mom of a beautiful 23 year old who was singing all over the place last night, it was still a terrifying experience to go through.
> 
> Here are the labs -
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness!!! 'Tis the season to rejoice so let's do it!!! What truly wonderful news!!!

Prayers will continue for both of you! Hope you got that Christmas tree last evening?


----------

